# Dos



## archmagician

Kaith,

I assume that the frequent error page that I get when I try to log on to this site is due to a DOS attack that I saw mentioned in a post. This attack that you are having should be quite solveable. Have you notified your ISP of it? They should be able to trace the IP that it is coming from and shut off access to that IP from their main hub. I am not sure if you tried calling them about it, you probably have, but unless this is a very sophisticated attack, your ISP should be able to shut it down.

If it IS a sophisticated attack...who did you piss off in North Korea?


----------



## bignick

It was  DDoS...so it was likely hundreds of machines...trying to bring the site down


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last count I saw was a significant number of addresses.  Fallout from this attack is overloading some stuff, and causing too many connections to the database.  (Most of the errors are that.)  Every so often the mysql server seems to crash, causing database corruption, which requires a manual repair.  I realize I'm being vague here, but that is at my attorneys suggestion.  

Simply put, it's a royal PITA.


----------



## Tgace

Im not a computer whiz...is this a directed attack or just random @#$%'ing around???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Directed at MartialTalk.

I do have to question the intelligence of targeting a forum populated by people who hit each other with sticks for kicks...but then again, I've never understood the mindset of morons, y'know?


----------



## Tgace

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Directed at MartialTalk.
> 
> I do have to question the intelligence of targeting a forum populated by people who hit each other with sticks for kicks...but then again, I've never understood the mindset of morons, y'know?


Hope ya nail em...theres laws against that ya know?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think DDOS falls under cyber-terrorism, and our Dept. of Faterlund Security.  I'd personally love to see a few of these little pisspots sent off the Cuba for a little 'special investigation'.


----------



## RRouuselot

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Directed at MartialTalk.
> 
> I do have to question the intelligence of targeting a forum populated by people who hit each other with sticks for kicks...but then again, I've never understood the mindset of morons, y'know?


 When they catch (if they haven't already) these dirtbags as part of their punishment I think they should lock them in a small room with about 4 or 5 members of MT so we can "play" with them. 
 I volunteer to go first......who's gonna be second?


----------



## BlackCatBonz

i'll help ya robert........its probably being done by some lil computer nerd YOU ticked off

shawn


----------



## OUMoose

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> i'll help ya robert........its probably being done by some lil computer nerd YOU ticked off
> 
> shawn


Better look out there BC...  Some of us "lil' computer nerds" are the people you're training with...   :whip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey, who ya calling little. 

People who do this **** believe they won't be caught, and sit around wanking to the carage they create.  It is a sport for petty minds, and losers.  They can't stand being the inferior so this is their way of compensating for it.  At the end, we are still here, and they are still scummy little rodents.

Somewhere, some lamer is bragging to his lamer buddies on just how 'bad' he is.  They are still lame.


----------



## RRouuselot

Lamer is as Lamer does........I still say we take them out back and kick the **** out of them. 
 Any chance the Cops will turn them over to us for a few minutes of unsupervised fun.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## archmagician

Has anyone tried to backtrace the IP's to see which provider owns them? 
http://www.networksolutions.com/en_US/whois/index.jhtml
You could then send an email to the provider and ask them to block the IP address, warn the owner of that address, or just cancel their account. Unfortunatley, I highly doubt that they will be brought to justice for this.

If you want Kaith, you can give me a few of the IP's and I will do this for you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The ones I have go everywhere.  RIght now, it's in the hosts hands, but the offer is appreciated.


----------



## archmagician

If that's the case, then its my bet that this guy is using an Anonymizer. The only other way to launch that sophisticated of an attack would be to write a trojan or a worm and I will just rely on http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/OCCAMRAZ.htmlOccam's Razor here and guess that he is using the most simple method.

I am sure that you are really web savvy, but just for the hell of it I have a link here which talks about anonymous browsing and proxy servers.
http://tools.rosinstrument.com/proxy/howto.htm


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Much appreciated.

AFAIK, this was a distributed DOS using zombie machines remotely, through some downloaded script.  Still don't have the full intel back from the DC though.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Better look out there BC... Some of us "lil' computer nerds" are the people you're training with... :whip:


im proud to admit im a computer nerd (much to my wife's chagrin)!

shawn


----------



## Lisa

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> im proud to admit im a computer nerd (much to my wife's chagrin)!
> 
> shawn


 I thought they called you guys geeks not nerds :idunno: maybe it is a canadian thing


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The difference between Geeks and Nerds is subtle....amount of tape on glasses, number of pens in the pocket protector, starwars or startrk, and weither or not they've kissed a girl.
Girl geeks who have kissed another girl are like the holy grail...we know they exist, but actual contact can cause unconciousness.


----------



## archmagician

LMFAO @ Bob!!!


----------



## Cthulhu

Another DDoS attack last night (12/24)?  

 Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See announcement forum.


----------



## Satt

This is really sad. Have you read the "Oh Canada" thread? Just don't do anything to offend the hackers or you might go to jail. Oh my!!! He he he. I wander if Kaith moved to Texas and killed someone like this, if he could claim that the website was "his property" and someone was intruding??? Interesting thought.

%-}


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I honestly don't have a problem with real hackers...those curious tinkerers who like to wander the internet and jiggle the handles.  It's those talentless kids who can just run a few scripts (and think they are l33t), who go around and **** stuff up for kicks, or who purposely target sites to see how much damage they can do.  Those are the folks I'd personally like to get ahold of and 'take to school'.  Hey, I can MacGyver up some neat martial arts gear outta old PC parts....it'll put a new twist to the term "Intel Inside".....


----------



## Satt

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> ...it'll put a new twist to the term "Intel Inside".....


LMAO!!!


----------

